# GrassWorks Weed Wiper



## rglove (Mar 4, 2009)

Has anyone used a weed wiper on pasture or hay ground? Opinions?


----------



## Mike120 (May 4, 2009)

I've got one that I made. It works fine but it's only 10' wide. I use it for taking out patches of Johnson Grass.


----------



## DKFarms (Aug 11, 2008)

Is the wiper you made front or rear mounted? I've wanted to make or buy one for a long time now but I was worried about driving Roundup-soaked tires through the stuff I'm trying to save. It happens with the 4-wheeler but it has to be worse with the tractor.


----------



## Mike120 (May 4, 2009)

DKFarms said:


> Is the wiper you made front or rear mounted? I've wanted to make or buy one for a long time now but I was worried about driving Roundup-soaked tires through the stuff I'm trying to save. It happens with the 4-wheeler but it has to be worse with the tractor.


It's front mounted. Mine has wicks so it doesn't use a lot of Roundup and I haven't had problems with tracking. With a rear mount the weeds get bent over by the tires and then you have tracks of untouched weeds. It would be very easy for me to extend the boom and have the two 5" wipers outside of the tires, it just hasn't been an issue.

I'm cutting a field this afternoon. In a couple of weeks, I'll run through it with the wiper to catch the johnson grass. It grows faster than the Tifton.


----------



## hay wilson in TX (Jan 28, 2009)

Works for me in CenTex.

With johnsongrass it really gets the root johnsongrass but passes right over the seedling johnsongrass.

I like to wipe before the first cutting to get the plants that will go to seed soon. Then wipe again in the fall a few weeks before any frost.


----------



## nccowboy (Jun 22, 2010)

rglove said:


> Has anyone used a weed wiper on pasture or hay ground? Opinions?


I built a homemade wick, I used some generic Roundup. My wick was 12 ft long. I took some pics before and after the wicking. It was a test, but I was tickled to death at the results. I killed 40+ acres of Johnson grass in about 10 days. Within 30 days, it was dead and laying and rotting on the ground. If you care here is a link to my personal pics. JohnsonGrass Photos


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

My dad built a 20 footer 30 years ago out of 2 joints of 4" pvc attached to a square steel frame made out of 2" channel. Used light steel cable to run from the ends of pvc to steel frame in center to take out sag. Worked fair on general type weeds but worked great on Johnson Grass. I had JG real bad in spots in my river bottom and after wiping for 6-7 years I finally got rid of it but still have to hand spray new sprouts every year. We had wicks installed the entire length overlapping each other about 1" on each end of wick. Used 1 part of round-up to 3 parts water and a little surfactant. We attached ours to our FEL, which made it nice about wiping various heights. Regards, Mike


----------

